# صناعة أعواد الكبريت



## قديم الشوق (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن طريق صناعة أعواد الكبريت 
ماهي المواد اللازمه وأسمها التجاري وأين تباع 
ويليت ما تضعون أسماء علميه :70::82:
واذا أمكن أسمائها العاميه :7:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مع زيادة المعرفة عن خواص الطبيعة في حقل الكيمياء تمّ اكتشاف الثقاب الذي يمكن له أن يشتعل بحكه على أي سطح خشن بعض الشيء و أطلق عليه اسم : strike – any where و في عام 1870 توصل الكيماويين لخلطة يمكن لها أن تشتعل بحكها على سطح مادة معينة و أطلق على عود الكبريت هذا اسم الثقاب الأمين : Safety matches .

مراحل صناعة الثقاب :

يمكن تقسيمها إلى أربعة مراحل هي :



1 – صناعة العيدان : و تتم على مراحل عديدة هي : 

أ – اختيار الخشب الملائم : يفضّل لصناعة عود الثقاب اختيار خشب طري و مرن و حديث القطع لذا فإنه غالبا ً ما نختار أشجار الجوز و الحور لهذا الغرض . 

ب – المنشرة : تقوم بقطع الخشب إلى قطع بطول ( 57 ) سم . بحيث تناسب آلة المقشرة .

جـ - المقشرة : و تتألف من شفرة ثابتة و مقبض يمسك بالجذع من طرفيه لنحصل على شريحة سماكتها ( 2 ) ملم .

د – مقطع العيدان : بعد الحصول على الشريحة تقطع لأبعاد مناسبة و تطبق فوق بعضها البعض ثم تدخل لمقطع العيدان و هو مجموعة من السكاكين الحادة و المتوازية التي تقوم بقطع الشريحة إلى عيدان طولية بسماكة ( 2 ) ملم و تلي عملية القطع هذه عملية تقطيع أخرى يحدد فيها طول عود الثقاب بين 2 – 4 سم .

هـ - التغطيس : بعد خروج العيدان من المقطع تؤخذ إلى حوض التغطيس بالماء الحاوي بعضا ً من فوسفات أحادي الأمونيوم و نترك العيدان حتى تتشبع فيها كونها تمنع من تشكل قبس في العود بعد إطفائه .

و – التجفيف : بعد تمام الإشباع تخرج العيدان إلى المجفف النفقي حيث تتوزع العيدان على سير ناقل يمر من خلاله بسرعة معينة تضمن رطوبة محددة للعود قبل خروجه و تستغرق عادة مدة بقاء العود في المجفف ( 25 ) دقيقة يخرج بعدها برطوبة 6 - 8 % فقط . 

ز – التنعيم : تشفط العيدان بعد خروجها من المجفف إلى جهاز أسطواني يعمل على تخليص العيدان من الألياف الناتئة منها و الغبار الناتج من هذه العملية بواسطة مروحة تتوضع على خلف الجهاز .

ن – الفرز : بعد أن تتم عملية فرز العيدان النظامية تؤخذ لتمرر على شبكة شبيهة بالغربال العادي لأقصى الحدود حيث تتم عملية فرز العيدان النظامية عن العيدان القصيرة إضافة لفصل ما تبقى من الغبار . 

2 – صناعة صندوق الدرج : 

تؤخذ الصفائح الكرتونية الكبيرة و تقطّع بما يتناسب و قياس الصندوق و من ثم ترتب هذه القطع لتؤخذ إلى عملية الطبع فإلى جهاز مزود بقالب يحدد مقاطع ثني القطعة التي تقوم بثنيها فيما بعد آلة خاصة تضع المادة اللاصقة على طرفي قطعة الكرتون و من ثم تقوم بتثبيت أطرافها بعضها ببعض لتعطي الصندوق منتهيا ً . 

صنع الدرج : تؤخذ أسطوانات الورق المقوى إلى المقص الآلي الذي يقطّعها حسب قياسات الدرج المطلوب لتذهب بعد ذلك لجهاز خاص يقطع هذه القطع بما يناسب أعدادها لصنع درج و من ثم يقوم بثنيها و طليها بالمواد اللاصقة و من ثم لصق أجزائها بعضها ببعض .

3 - تحضير الخلطات الكيماوية للثقاب و التطعيم : 



أ – مكونات طعم رأس العود حسب معمل الكبريت بدمشق :

كلورات البوتاسيوم : 17100 غ .

بيكرومات البوتاسيوم : 450 غ .

الفيزول : 1140 غ . 

ثاني أكسيد التوتياء : 2550 غ . 

زهر الكبريت : 480 غ .

حجر الخفان : 1500 غ .

مسحوق الأميانت : 480 غ .

الغراء الحيواني : 2460 غ .

نشاء البطاطا : 300 غ .

ملونات : 8 غ .

ماء : 8000 غ .

و يتم تحضير المزيج السابق عادة على النحو التالي : 

ينقع الغراء الحيواني أولا ً في الماء و لمدة قد تتجاوز ( 18 ) ساعة بالدرجة العادية من الحرارة بعد ذلك تجري عملية مزج لبقية مكونات رأس العود عدا كلورات البوتاسيوم و الملونات بشكل جيد ليضاف لها منقوع الغراء بعد ذلك و الملونات حيث تجري عملية خلط مشروطة بالحذر الشديد خوفا ً من انفجار المزيج الحاوي على الكلورات حتى يسود التجانس نقاط المزيج جميعها و من ثم يرسل لجهاز خاص يعمل على رفع درجة نعومة دقائق المزيج يتلوه جهاز طرد الفقاعات الهوائية ليصبح المزيج جاهزا ً تحت الاستعمال .

أما تركيب طلاء الصندوق فهو :

1 ً – الفوسفور الأحمر : وظيفته : مرجع .

2 ً – ثاني أكسيد المنغنيز : Mno2 : وسيط .

3 ً – ثالث كبريت الانتموان Sb2s3 : وسيط .

4 ً – مسحوق الزجاج : مادة مالئة و لزيادة فعالية عملية الاحتكاك . 

5 ً – الصمغ العربي : مادة لاصقة .

أما عن عملية التطعيم فتتم بآلة خاصة تلتقط العيدان بحيث يتم تثبيتهم على سير ناقل بشكل عمودي يدور باستمرار بحيث تلامس رؤوس العيدان أثناء سيرها مزيج طعم العود لتدخل بعده إلى مجفف خاص يبرد الطعم من رطوبته لتنتهي في الجزء الأخير من الآلة بقسم التجميع . 

4 – التجميع :

تحتوي آلة التجميع خطا ً لسير الصندوق و آخر للدرج حيث تتم تعبئة العيدان فيه بما يقارب

( 40 ) عودا ً ليتم إدخاله بالصندوق و من ثم أخذه بما يحويه لجهاز الصنفرة أو طلي جانبي الصندوق بالمادة المرجعة . و الجهاز الذي يقوم بهذه الوظيفة ليس إلا عبارة عن خط سير تمر الصناديق من خلاله على فرشاة دائرية تقوم بطلاء المزيج ليدخل مجففا ً نفقيا ً و يخرج و هو جاهز للتعبئة .

وهذا موضوع أخر نقلته لك وأرجو الأستفادة ...
كان رأس عود الثقاف يصنع من الكبريت و لكن الكبريت كان سريع الإشتعار حتى بدون إحتكاك و كان يسبب مشاكل كبيرة ، و من الخطأ إطلاق إسمع _ كبريت علي عود الثقاب 
أما المادة الرئيسية فإنها الفسفور حيث أن إستخدماه أكثر أمنا ،، 

وفي البداية ..كانت تغمس عيدان الثقاب في كبريت مصهور ...يتم اشعالها باستخدام حجر الصوان.
في عام 1812 تم اختراع الكبريت الكيمائي حيث يغطى العود بالكبريت وفي طرفه يوجد خليط من كلورات والبوتاسيوم والسكر
وكان يشتعل بملامسته لحمض الكبريت
في عام 1827 تم عمل العيدان التي تحتوي على الفسفور وتشتعل بالاحتكاك بواسطة العالم John Walker
حاليا...تصنع عيدان الثقاب بالطريقة التالية :
تطلى احدى نهايتي العود بمادة مضادة للاحتراق والنهاية الأخرى (الرأس ) بالبرافين (مادة شمعية)
يحتوي رأس العود على مادة مؤكسدة مثل كلورات البوتاسيوم ومادة سهلة التأكسد مثل الكبريت وصبغة تعطي للون
وفي قمة رأس العود توضع كمية صغيرة جدا من(phosphorus trisulfide) ثالث كبريتيد الفسفور حيث تتحلل وتشتعل في درجة حرارة منخفضة وبالتالي يشتعل البرافين ويستمر الاشتعال بسبب وجود المواد الكيميائية الأخرى
الكبريت الامن مصمم بحيث لايشتعل الا بالاحتكاك مع السطح الموجود في علبة الكبريت
طرف الكبريت يحتوي على (antimony trisulfide) ثالث كبريتيد الأنتيمون و مادة مؤكسدة....بينما سطح العلبة يحتوي على بودرة زجاجية وفسفور أحمروعند ضرب العود بسطح العلبة فان الحرارة الناتجة تحوّل الفسفور الأحمر الى الفسفور الأبيض الذي يشتعل مباشرة وبالتالي يشتعل رأس العود

الموضوع نقل للفائدة العلمية وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .....


----------



## قديم الشوق (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> هـ - التغطيس : بعد خروج العيدان من المقطع تؤخذ إلى حوض التغطيس بالماء الحاوي بعضا ً من فوسفات أحادي الأمونيوم و نترك العيدان حتى تتشبع فيها كونها تمنع من تشكل قبس في العود بعد إطفائه .


فوسفات أحادي الأمونيوم
أين يوجد وما أسمه التجاري وهل يمكنني شرائه من السوق



> *
> أ – مكونات طعم رأس العود حسب معمل الكبريت بدمشق :
> 
> كلورات البوتاسيوم : 17100 غ .
> ...


أين توجد وما أسمها التجاري وهل يمكنني شرائها من السوق
وهل يكنني تصنيعه منزلياً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك الرابط وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ....
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أحادي_فوسفات_الأمونيوم


----------



## Sun Everyday (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكـر لك يا مهندسنا الكريم ..
معلومات في غاية الروعة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## قديم الشوق (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه ما استفدت بحثت وماحصلت عن المواد اللي مسمياتها علميه


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور جدا على المعلومة


----------



## يحيى الخلف (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## COCl2 (27 يناير 2011)

فوسفات أحادي الأمونيوم تفاعل حمض الفوسفوريك مع سائل الأمونيا حتى ph=4 
h3po4 + nh4oh --> nh4h2po4 + h2o


----------



## COCl2 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## جمال سلطان (4 مارس 2012)

موضوع غاية فى الروعة وجهد مشكور وشرح جميل ومبسط


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا شراء العبد و لا تربيتوا


----------

